# Grauschleier bei PC Monitor



## Drakexz (14. Juni 2015)

Hi, 

mein alter Monitor dient jetzt als Zweitmonitor. 
Funktioniert auch soweit bis auf die Tatsache, dass er standardmäßig kein echtes Schwarz anzeigt. 

Hauptmonitor *ohne Probleme*: BenQ XL2430T (Verbunden über das mitgelieferte DVI Kabel)
Zweitmonitor *mit dem Problem*: IIyama ProLite E2473HDS (Verbundne über HDMI Kabel)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G (*Beide Monitore sind hier angeschlossen*)

Nach dem Start von Windows oder wenn ich dem Monitor zwischendurch ausschalte sieht das Bild so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Links Benq, Rechts IIyama)

Geh ich dann in die Nvidia Systemsteuerung und verschiebe den Slider für die "Digitale Farbanpassung" unter dem Punkt "Anzeige => Desktop-Farbeinstellungen anpassen" um einen beliebigen Wert, ändert sich das Bild, so dass Schwarz wieder schwarz ist. Ich muss die Änderung noch nicht einmal speichern. Sprich selbst wenn ich über "Abbrechen" und das Kreuz zum Schließen des Fensters aus der Nvidia Systemsteuerung raus gehe stimmt das Bild noch. 
Sprich es sieht so aus wie es auch sein soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hatte auch schon versucht über "Video => Video-Farbeinstellungen anpassen => Erweitert" den Dynamikbereich auf "Voll 0-255" zu setzen aber diese Einstellung ändert rein gar nichts. 


*Hat einer eine Idee wie ich das dauerhauft festlegen kann?*


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Welche Treiberversion hast du?
Beim 353.06 kannst du den RGB Bereich direkt bei den Auflösungen einstellen.


----------



## Drakexz (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, 353.06.

Super. Danke für den Tipp. 
Ist ja Toll das Nvidia die Einstellungen je nach Treiberversion in ein anderes Menü schiebt. Fröhliches Suchen für die Nutzer.  Unter "Auflößung" hatte ich überhaupt nicht geschaut. 

Jetzt klappts. Danke.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2015)

Die Option gab es früher so auch nicht, hat lang genug gedauert bis sie das endlich mal so eingeführt haben.


----------



## Drakexz (15. Juni 2015)

Es gab scheinbar auch schon früher die Möglichkeit, nur, dass die Einstellungen jetzt auch verschoben wurden.
z.B. 
Kein richtiges Schwarz | c't
Reportage | Der korrekte Signalpegel: Warum behandelt nVidia per HDMI angeschlossene Monitore als Fernseher?


----------

